# Is it bad to sleep under thick blankets?



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Snowball sleeps on our bed most of the time. Recently, he learned that he can get himself under the covers, sleeping right in the middle of the bed with all layers of blanket on top of him... sheet, blanket, quilt all on top. If I did that, I'd suffocate. I'm wondering if he might too, but he otherwise seems fine when we've discovered him under the blankets. Today he was under the blankets for 8 hours straight before I lifted up the blanket to make sure he's still OK in there.

How does he breathe anyway? What do you all think?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was a little freaking out about that, too, but I was told they come out when they've had enough. But 8 hours! Holy cow!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Blankets are more permeable to air than you might think. It's the heat that they trap. Your cat is just fine under there. Don't worry about it. 

PS - you won't suffocate, either. I sleep under at least part of my bedcovers when it's really cold, too.


----------



## Chattycat (Nov 25, 2006)

I had a cat once that wanted to sleep on my feet...under the covers. Down blanket, sheet, and all. I got worried once in a while and would lift my blankets to let cool air in, but even if I didn't she was fine. She came out whenever she needed to. I wish my Ignatius would do it, now I have to wear socks to bed! :roll:


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

one of my girls does this , the other does'nt but so does my hubby.


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Today guests came over with children, and my cats HATE children (children chase after them while screaming, and they hate that). The cats both stayed under the same blanket all day long.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Smart cats. :lol:


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

My cat does this also...for hours.
I personally couldn't last 5 mintutes. I guess cats have this as a special "talent".


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

My male cat (british shorthair) does it all the time when he is scared..he can be under covers for hours(I have to get used to that..because sometimes I forget that he is under covers...few times I almost sat on him)I'm very surprised by that because according to the breed description he suppose to hate warm places due to the thickness of his coat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My Sam used to do the same thing on cold nights. He'd wait till i settled down and stopped moving, then burrow under the blankets and snuggle next to me. :luv


----------

